# Immer wieder Error



## G3nGeN (13. April 2009)

Hi, 


habe ein dickes Problem seit ein paar tagen. 

WoW stürzt bei mir immer nach einer weile ab und kommt mir immer weder mit irgendwelchen ERRORS  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
(die ich jetzt nicht hier reinposten werde da diese immer verschieden sind) 


Hab Repair.exe schon an geschmissen und musste deswegen wieder stunden an meinem Interface schrauben -.-  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Doch nach ca 2-4 St kommet wieder ein neuer Error  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




Hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



MFG G3


----------



## Abigayle (13. April 2009)

Das einzige was mir half:

Spiel runter, Rechner neustarten, neu installen und Patchen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FakeEpix (13. April 2009)

Bei mir hilft manchmal einfach den Rechner neustarten.


----------



## G3nGeN (13. April 2009)

Abigayle schrieb:


> Das einzige was mir half:
> 
> Spiel runter, Rechner neustarten, neu installen und Patchen.
> 
> ...




Neee komm mir nicht mit Patchen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Da hör ich lieber auf mit WoW  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ANubiZzz (13. April 2009)

Jeder error hat nen grund.

wenn du keine error logs postest kann mann dir auch ned helfen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




aber ich kuck mal in meine kugel...   *in kugel kuck*


----------



## Sundarkness (13. April 2009)

G3nGeN schrieb:


> Neee komm mir nicht mit Patchen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



is wohl besser so ^^


----------



## Tohr1 (13. April 2009)

Das ist doch echt lächerlich wegen einem error mit einem Spiel aufzuhören *auslach*

Z.b Ich Spiele jetzt Gta 4 und aufeinmal Error boa böses Spiel jetzt höre ich auf. haha


----------



## Mozee (13. April 2009)

Tohr1 schrieb:


> Das ist doch echt lächerlich wegen einem error mit einem Spiel aufzuhören *auslach*
> 
> Z.b Ich Spiele jetzt Gta 4 und aufeinmal Error boa böses Spiel jetzt höre ich auf. haha



Er hat nicht gesagt das er aufhört wegen dem error sondern weil er evtl alles neu patchen muss


----------



## Ingerim (13. April 2009)

Nur der unterschiedi st das GTA4 am PC extrem scheisse läuft und es eindeutig auf der konsole merh spass macht.

Und bei woW ist es meistens ein Ram Problem versuch ma alle extrem speciherfressenden addons oder gleich alle zu deaktivieren.

und wenn ihr schreibfehler schuldet beschwert euch bei dne 4 Eimern Sangria!


----------



## ANubiZzz (13. April 2009)

Ingerim schrieb:


> Nur der unterschiedi st das GTA4 am PC extrem scheisse läuft und es eindeutig auf der konsole merh spass macht.
> 
> Und bei woW ist es meistens ein Ram Problem versuch ma alle extrem speciherfressenden addons oder gleich alle zu deaktivieren.
> 
> und wenn ihr schreibfehler schuldet beschwert euch bei dne 4 Eimern Sangria!




Och , der arme alkohol wider schuld, der phööööööse der...  

GTA kann mann sowohl als auch spielen, hat nix mit "scheiße laufen" zu tun.! 
Nicht jeder fehler lässt auf den ram schlussfolgern!

und für dich wäre es durchaus besser, im angetrunkenen zustand zu schlafen anstatt hier solch grammatikalischen dünnpfiff abzulassen!

lg


----------



## Hotgoblin (13. April 2009)

Neuinstallieren ist doch nicht
viel aufwand...

Einfach Patch 3.0.8 und 3.0.9
wo kopieren , WoW deinstallieren
udn NUR WotLK installieren und dann
Patchen ,dann muss man nixmehr downloaden 
nur die zwei Patches installieren.


----------



## Shurkien (13. April 2009)

Hotgoblin schrieb:


> Neuinstallieren ist doch nicht
> viel aufwand...
> 
> Einfach Patch 3.0.8 und 3.0.9
> ...




Fail.

Wenn du LK installierst ist WoW auf 3.0.0 also erstmal 3.0.1,3.0.2,3.0.3 laden :>
BTW das laden dauert wenns hoch kommt ne halbe Stunde, wo ist das Problem? oO


----------



## Tikume (13. April 2009)

Da würde ich wenn noch eher Windows mal neu machen ...


----------



## ANubiZzz (13. April 2009)

Tikume schrieb:


> Da würde ich wenn noch eher Windows mal neu machen ...



Und gott gab den menschen die kentniss backups zu machen

und fortan ward die menschheit von glückseligkeit erfüllt!


ÖÖ


----------



## Dagonzo (13. April 2009)

G3nGeN schrieb:


> WoW stürzt bei mir immer nach einer weile ab und kommt mir immer weder mit irgendwelchen ERRORS
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Tja schade... dann eben keine Hilfe.


----------



## Hangatyr (13. April 2009)

Ohne explizite Fehlermeldungen wird Dir hier keiner helfen können.

so long


----------



## ayanamiie (13. April 2009)

Es kann auch an deiner festplatte liegen da wos gespeichert wird kann es passieren das die sektoren kaputgehen hatte ich shcon gehabt kannst ja mal probieren das spiel kopieren anderen ordner rein oder partion.festplatte mal defragmentierenkann unter umständne dne rechner langsammer machen. ansonnsten wow deinstallieren und neudraufmachen.und mach dir ne kopie vom wow wennmal 1nich geht kannste dich ins andere einloggen ;D


----------



## Angelimar (13. April 2009)

ich rate dir mach mal 2 sachen:

1. lösch den inhalt im cache-ordner

2. geh mal auf die blizzard-support-seite und installier mal die passenden treiber für deinen rechner.

hier ist der link: http://eu.blizzard.com/support/article.xml?articleId=19394

wenn es dann nicht besser ist, wirst du wohl nicht um eine neuinstallation herum kommen.


----------



## RED DEVIL (13. April 2009)

Du solltest ersteinmal versuchen alle deine Add-Ons runterzuschmeissen.Manchmal veträgt sich das Spiel mit dem einen oder anderen Add-On nicht bzw.bestimmte Add-Ons vertragen sich nicht.Wenn es daran liegen sollte und du auf die Helferlein nicht verzichten willst,rate ich dir die Add-Ons von einer Plattform zu saugen.Dann kannst du die immer komplett Aktualiesieren und sicher sein das die auch kompatibel sind.Als Plattform empfehle ich http://www.wowmatrix.com/


----------



## ANubiZzz (13. April 2009)

Angelimar schrieb:


> ich rate dir mach mal 2 sachen:
> 
> 2. geh mal auf die blizzard-support-seite und installier mal die passenden treiber für deinen rechner.
> wenn es dann nicht besser ist, wirst du wohl nicht um eine neuinstallation herum kommen.



als ob blizzard weis , welche treiber für ihn passend sind? 

ja.. lol


ihr habt idee`n hier, omfg


----------



## Takvoriana (13. April 2009)

Ein GM würde jetzt wohl schreiben: Gehe in Dein WOW Verzeichnis und lösche die Ordner cache, Interface und WTF.
Es reicht aber, wenn Du diese drei einfach umbenennst in z.B cache1 usw.
Danach starte mal das Spiel neu.

Wieviel Platz hast Du denn auf Deiner Windowspartition??
Es könnte auch an vollem Auslagerungsspeicher liegen, wenn der begrenzt ist und das Spiel erst nach 2-4 Stunden abschmiert.

Wenn Du neu installieren mußt, brauchst Du nichts neu runterladen.
Sichere einfach die Patchdateien aus dem WOW Verzeichnis vorher woanders ab.
Hinterher zurück kopieren und er läd nichts nach, sondern patcht durch.
Gruß


----------



## Shieka (13. April 2009)

Häufig stürtzt WOW auch bei Rechnern ab, wenn die Temperatur im Rechner zu "hoch" ist, bzw wenn er bis zu einerm gewissen Maße übertaktet ist.
Auch kann es der Fall sein wenn die Hardware nicht richtig mit einander harmoniert und auf dauer irgentnen kleinen Fehler verursacht.
Auch können es kleinere Tools etc. sein die stinkig auf WOW sind


----------



## rufer (13. April 2009)

G3nGeN schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> habe ein dickes Problem seit ein paar tagen.
> ...




Hatt ich auch einzige möglichkeit was ich in bedracht ziehe das der ram kaputt ist

Lass mal Memtest rüberlaufen wenn da fehler sind kommen die errors von kaputten ram Riegel
, 
Kann auch von ner defekten graKa sein aber bezweifle ich mal sehr mach mal nen ramtest wie gesagt und wenn da fehler sind was ich stark annehme dann tausch die rams gegen neue aus


----------



## Angelimar (13. April 2009)

ANubiZzz schrieb:


> als ob blizzard weis , welche treiber für ihn passend sind?
> 
> ja.. lol
> 
> ...



blizzard nicht aber ich geh davon aus, das er weiß welche treiber er für den 
rechner braucht. auf der blizzard support seite sind die links zu den herstellern und
alle diese treiber sind für wow zertifiziert.

also finde ich das das eine gute idee ist.


----------



## AoC.Virtus (13. April 2009)

G3nGeN schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> habe ein dickes Problem seit ein paar tagen.
> ...



Auch für dich trifft das gleiche zu:


AoC.Virtus schrieb:


> 1. Speicher mit Memtest checken
> 2. Festplatte überprüfen
> 
> *UND, das nächste mal die Suchfunktion im Forum nutzen !*


----------



## CrAzyPsyCh0 (13. April 2009)

mehr als allgemeine tipps, wie memtest, wtf ordner löschen, und ähnliches, wird der TE hier eh nicht bekommen.

manche leute kann ich nicht verstehen. wollen gelaufen haben, aber lassen absichtlich die wichtigsten details weg.
die fehlermeldung ist wichtig, genauso wie die hardwarekonfiguration.

so ist keine hilfe möglich.


kleiner tipp noch: schreib dir den fehlercode (dieses 0x000000blabla) auf und geb es bei google ein. da sollteste dann eigentlich immer sehen können, was jetzt den fehler verursacht.


----------



## AoC.Virtus (13. April 2009)

http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=99290

bitte hier weiter machen^^


----------



## Dalrogh (13. April 2009)

> manche leute kann ich nicht verstehen. wollen gelaufen haben, aber lassen absichtlich die wichtigsten details weg.
> die fehlermeldung ist wichtig, genauso wie die hardwarekonfiguration.
> 
> so ist keine hilfe möglich.



/SIGN


----------



## Glohin (13. April 2009)

Dieses Problem hatte ich auch mal,und zwar seit ich Vista auf dem PC habe.
Das Problem ist die Auslagerungsdatei,die bei Vista recht begrenzt ist,und nach einiger Zeit vollläuft.
Problemlösung:
Eine externe Festplatte,oder eine zusätzliche Patition und WoW in einen extra Ordner installieren.
Den Launcher als Verknüpfung auf den Desctop,und alles ist wunderbar.
Bei mir hatts geholfen.
Gruß Glohin


----------



## Glohin (13. April 2009)

Dieses Problem hatte ich auch mal,und zwar seit ich Vista auf dem PC habe.
Das Problem ist die Auslagerungsdatei,die bei Vista recht begrenzt ist,und nach einiger Zeit vollläuft.
Problemlösung:
Eine externe Festplatte,oder eine zusätzliche Patition und WoW in einen extra Ordner installieren.
Den Launcher als Verknüpfung auf den Desctop,und alles ist wunderbar.
Bei mir hatts geholfen.
Gruß Glohin


----------



## Glohin (13. April 2009)

Dieses Problem hatte ich auch mal,und zwar seit ich Vista auf dem PC habe.
Das Problem ist die Auslagerungsdatei,die bei Vista recht begrenzt ist,und nach einiger Zeit vollläuft.
Problemlösung:
Eine externe Festplatte,oder eine zusätzliche Patition und WoW in einen extra Ordner installieren.
Den Launcher als Verknüpfung auf den Desctop,und alles ist wunderbar.
Bei mir hatts geholfen.
Gruß Glohin


----------



## granbenismo (13. April 2009)

G3nGeN schrieb:


> Neee komm mir nicht mit Patchen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


hab ne dvd mit allen patches schick sie dir gegen porto


----------



## G3nGeN (13. April 2009)

OK hier ein screen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ingerim (13. April 2009)

ANubiZzz schrieb:


> Och , der arme alkohol wider schuld, der phööööööse der...
> 
> GTA kann mann sowohl als auch spielen, hat nix mit "scheiße laufen" zu tun.!
> Nicht jeder fehler lässt auf den ram schlussfolgern!
> ...




Erstens kann esdir scheiss egal sein ob ich angetrunken, besoffen oder halbtot was schreibe da immernoch ich entscheide wann ich schlafen geh und wann ich genug getrunken habe nur so am Rande.

Und die meisten WoW Errors kommen halt durch den RAM.


Und nochmal so zu GTA4 es ist defakto so das es auf fast jedme rechner mieß läuft hab zwar das prob slebst nich und außerdem ist es eien Frechheit was mit der aktivierung getrieben wird. Immerhin ist es rst nach 1nem Patch so gerichtet worden das es halbwegs ordentlich läuft.


----------



## Wagga (13. April 2009)

ANubiZzz schrieb:


> Und gott gab den menschen die kentniss backups zu machen
> 
> und fortan ward die menschheit von glückseligkeit erfüllt!
> 
> ...


Empfehlenswert: Persönliche Erfahrung: Paragon Drivebackup Personal 9
Drivebackup Express gibts sogar kostenlos.
Oder DriveimageXML (Achtung: bei Paritionsänderung wird das Backup funktionsunfähig)
Paragon kann auch auf kleine HDs das Backup aufspielen.
Und sogar einzelne Dateien, bei Driveimage geht nur Fullbackup/restore.
Hier noch die Softwaredownloads:
http://www.chip.de/downloads/DriveImage-XML_23847523.html
http://www.chip.de/downloads/Paragon-Drive...t_32533759.html (32bit)
http://www.chip.de/downloads/Paragon-Drive...t_33986679.html (64 bit)
Alles kostenlos.
Ich nutze die personal, den Unterschied zur Express kann ich dir nicht sagen.
lt. Chip reicht für einfache Backups die Express aus.
Tipp wenn möglich:
Ein Vollbackup und dann differnzelles backup (nur Änderungen)
es gibt zwar noch imkremelle Backups, aber die sind mir zu unsicher.
Da braucht man nicht nur das Hauptbackup sondern jedes andere auch noch.
Beim differnzelles brauchst du das Hauptarchiv + differenzelles.


----------

